# Went To LIP



## mkclanm (Jan 11, 2009)

I fished for my first time ever off a pier at LIP this morning between 7am and 10am and caught absolutely nothing. Not how i wanted my first time to be but good experience. I had a bottom rig and was using squid as bait. Didnt get anything but a runny nose. Hopefully next time will be better. I really liked the pier


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Suprised you didn't at least get a doggie out there. Water is pretty frigid right now though, so that may have factored into it.


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

all the dogs ive cought out there have been on cut eel about 2 inces long they love it and cannt get enough. best part is the bait lasts the whole day


----------



## mkclanm (Jan 11, 2009)

I should use eel instead of squid? i thought they would eat both from what ive read. Also im thinking about giving it another try in the morning. Would it be a good fishing day because i heard its always good fishing after a storm. im going to LIP again


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Do yourself a favor and take Sandfiddler Road to the pier.

Look for birds on the way down.

If you see gannets working the water, stop and throw some metal at them.

If you don't see em, you'll have better luck catching if you target cats at the New Bridge. 

JMHO.


----------



## mkclanm (Jan 11, 2009)

I just want to be able to catch one fish lol. WIll the conditions be right in the morning?


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

mkclanm said:


> I just want to be able to catch one fish lol. WIll the conditions be right in the morning?


From what I've gathered from your posts this is pretty much your first experience with saltwater fishing. If I were you I'd start out a little later in the year when the spot and croaker bite is hot. This time of year probably isn't the best for somebody just starting out. I think for somebody new to fishing a quicker bite would be better to keep you interested. Just my opinion.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

"If you see gannets working the water, stop and throw some metal at them."

NJ, i'm sure he said he wanted to catch fish, not birds. 
Granted gannets would prolly put up a better fight than doggies though.


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

yep and bite you better then them doggies too! lol that be funny to watch just like sand flea when he cought that bird a few years agoe saw that up on youtube.


----------



## mkclanm (Jan 11, 2009)

I think im going to try in the morning again with eel. Its not my first fishing experiences ever so im used to not catching fish. I bring my camera and take pictures of the dolphins out there. I just want to know if the conditions will be right to catch something


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Good Luck, hope ya catch something.


----------



## mkclanm (Jan 11, 2009)

should i use eel or squid? whats everyones opinion. ill be fishing for dog


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

Use those 2 inch pieces of eel GS05 has had luck on. He killed em a few weeks ago. (dogfish ) May have been just before you signed up. I don't know how many he caught, but from what I remember he smoked em. He had a post about it that should be just a few pages back. See if you can look it up, it should lift your spirits some, it was a good post. Like everybody's saying though, this is absolutley the worst time of year to be pier fishing. NJ's response is about the only thing going my friend and even with that you just have to be in the right place at the right time. It would be worth taking that route though and checking it out. Be patient, get some books on fishing, keep asking questions and wait for the water to warm up. Then it will be on! And you'll be hooked for life. Its not you, just not time yet. I tried to find that post for you but didn't see it, I thought he put a good dogfishing post? 

Ben


----------



## mkclanm (Jan 11, 2009)

i read that post and from what it seems you can have a pretty good day if you are fishing for dogfish. Am i wrong? I like the wintertime. Its nice peacefull and calm out. Summer in VB beaches is too hectic. Back to my point.... Cant i catch a decent amount of dogfish...from what i read he caught like 20 on eel bait. Maybe i didnt catch any cause i was using squid


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

its worth a legitimage attempt. sometimes the bite is just on though. and this time of year can be especially tricky. one day they are there and one day they arent. one day they'll eat anything and one day they will only hit one thing....


----------



## mkclanm (Jan 11, 2009)

in the morning i plan on going out and using both eel and squid. mixing it up to hopefully catch something. Anyone caught anything at LIP lately?


----------



## J-E-T-S (Jul 18, 2005)

Try some cut bait as well, great for them doggies...


----------



## mkclanm (Jan 11, 2009)

im new to this what exactly is cut bait??


----------



## mkclanm (Jan 11, 2009)

i mean what bait do i cut to fish for dogs


----------



## J-E-T-S (Jul 18, 2005)

Have had success with Spot/Croaker/mullet. Fresh is certainly prefered but near impossible right now, frozen works as well.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Howdya get on?


----------



## mkclanm (Jan 11, 2009)

i caught absolutly nothing today yesterday and the day before. today was beautiful tho. lots of whales out. could see the birds forming alot today in the distance. charter boats were right on top of them. unfortunatly out of my range


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Its too bad that newsjeff guy backed out on ya, he is really good at catching doggies...


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

Cdog said:


> Its too bad that newsjeff guy backed out on ya, he is really good at catching doggies...


That is a shame, I think that guy has forgotten more than most could ever learn about catchin them

Ben


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

look thats why its called fishen and not catchen and that is the best day in the winter that i have ever cought fish every other time i have gone out in the winter its sucked but hopfully in 3 months we will be on them croakers and spot on their jurney back to the bay and we'll have a nice burn a burnen on our backs. untill then good luck fishen!


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Tough crowd.

It's funny. The only time I've ever tried to target them was last December durning the WRI Striper Showdown. My parents brought my kids out to the beach to see me. My son wanted to catch a "shark". Well, I put a double bottom rig in his 4'6" rod and tossed out a couple of mullet chunks. 

Keep in mind we had been catching them on every cast before they arrived. I think Catman caught eight on the same eel chunk after they left. I mean dogfish after dogfish after dogfish. 

But we never did land one on my son's dogfish rig. 

I have a feeling the same thing woulda happened if I drove down to LIP this morning. Then again we might have landed a few if I would have tossed out a striper rig.


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

thats the way it always is i wanted to go striper fishen and ended up wanten to catch and did catch dogs i dono maybe i can convince my parents to let me go sunday and try to go "Striper fishen" if ya catch my drift


----------



## mkclanm (Jan 11, 2009)

it was beautiful today. whales and dolphins around. no wind. just beautiful. didnt really care that i didnt catch anything


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

i like those kind of days too its nice just to get away from people and have the salty air in your face and just sit back and see the sights


----------



## mkclanm (Jan 11, 2009)

yea i left my camera at home tho.


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

Newsjeff said:


> Do yourself a favor and take Sandfiddler Road to the pier.
> 
> Look for birds on the way down.
> 
> ...


do yourself a favor and go to the cove.


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Yeah any body can go buy a boat, a bucket of shiners, a box of mirror lures, and be a instant hero. What are you thinking jeff better get out there this weekend and do yourself a favor catch you one of those big trout at the cove. Its the best , cant wait too get in there and play bumper boats this weekend its goona be awsome, oh the joy...................................................


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

just giving good advice is all. its nearly february, u can fish from shore at the ditch and catch trophy trout or u can go to lip and get skunked or go for a ride in sandbridge. what is the better choice? take it from someone who grew up in sandbridge. u can try and bash me all u want blake, but mine will ALWAYS be bigger than yours. it is just the way of things get used to it.


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

gus said:


> just giving good advice is all. its nearly february, u can fish from shore at the ditch and catch trophy trout or u can go to lip and get skunked or go for a ride in sandbridge. what is the better choice? take it from someone who grew up in sandbridge. u can try and bash me all u want blake, but mine will ALWAYS be bigger than yours. it is just the way of things get used to it.


GOOD ADVICE? I SEE YOU ON THE SHORE IMA CALL THE MAN CAUSE YOU BE TRESSPASSING, FOR SOMEBODY THAT GREW UP IN SANDBRIDGE, DONT RECALL SEEIN YOU DURING DRUM SEASON, OR ANY OTHER SEASON FOR THAT MATTER. BUD I HAVE NOT EVEN TRYED TO BASH YOU...............YET . YOURS WILL ALWAYS BE BIGGER THAN MINE???????????MUST BE TALKING ABOUT YOUR EGO, AND THE ONLY THING IM GOING TO GET USE TOO IS LAUGHING AT PEOPLE LIKE YOU..............opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

OK folks last warning, do not make any of this personal.


----------



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

05 grand slam said:


> thats the way it always is i wanted to go striper fishen and ended up wanten to catch and did catch dogs i dono maybe i can convince my parents to let me go sunday and try to go "Striper fishen" if ya catch my drift


lets go. gonna be nice 61 for the high and the wind at our backs


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

just the way i like it


----------

